# Can I Buy A Roamio Remote In UK?



## telajayra (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of a way to purchase a Roamio Remote for use on a Virgin Tivo UK?
I've been using a slide which is no longer available.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you still have the dongle from the slide?

Tivo's sell the remote itself for $30+tax+shipping.
https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/roamio-remote

People on the other threads say the new remotes use a different RF protocol than the previous Bluetooth Slide, so you'd need a new dongle too if that's true.

What OS version are the Virgin Boxes on now?


----------

